# Anti-BSL Rally Los Angeles



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

For those not aware, pit bull fans gathered Monday 05-20 to support our breed and stand against BSL. Here are a few professional photos of the event by Brian Lowe.

http://www.brianlowe.net/Dogs/BSL-Rally-in-LA-05202013/29527760_gkmHjf#!i=2524277721&k=PqhnL8C

We also made the news.

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/html5/video?id=9109958&pid=null&section=null

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good for you!!


----------

